# Shads back - why I've been away



## Shaderon (Jul 19, 2007)

From: http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/newreply.php?do=postreply&t=51980

*Waves madly* :wavey:

Hiya everyone, thanks for wishing me well and Drac thanks for passing that on, I actually had Lasek, which is the slow healing one, so I can get kicked in the head in the future... (in 2 weeks I'm allowed to spar again)  which is why I was away so long.... well part of it.  I would have been away for a week but while I was in recovery my mum died and it shook me a lot.  We buried her on Monday so I've been a little withdrawn recently, I'm starting to come back though but please be patient with me because on top of everything I got made redundant 2.5 weeks ago as well.

Life's fun isn't it?   :waah:

Darned good job I'm a strong person.


----------



## Carol (Jul 19, 2007)

Been VERY worried about you Shads!


Sorry to hear about your mum. Be sending plenty of good vibes to you from over here.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 19, 2007)

Welcome back


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jul 19, 2007)

Glad to see you have returned. So sorry to hear about your mother. 

B


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 19, 2007)

As *Carol*, says, we've been pretty worried about the prolonged lack of posts from your goodself, so it's good to hear from you.

It is terrible to hear what a hand life has dealt you recently - my heart goes out to you.  

I can only imagine how you must feel but, as ever, when one of 'us' has real world issues to handle, altho' all we can offer is a sympathetic ear, we're here for you if you need us.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 19, 2007)

Welcome back Shaderon!  I am sorry to hear about your loss.  Go slow with getting back into sparring with Lasik per an eye doctor I talked to recently.  Once again glad you are back.


----------



## stickarts (Jul 19, 2007)

Very sorry to hear about your mom.
Welcome back. Very good to see you here again


----------



## MJS (Jul 19, 2007)

Sorry for your loss.:asian:

Its nice to have you back! 

Mike


----------



## qi-tah (Jul 19, 2007)

Wow, that's a lot to deal with all at once... hope yr recovery continues apace and you get back to training soon. I'm sorry to hear about yr Mum. Be kind to yrself mate.


----------



## Drac (Jul 19, 2007)

Shaderon said:


> I'm starting to come back though but please be patient with me because on top of everything I got made redundant 2.5 weeks ago as well.
> 
> Life's fun isn't it? :waah:
> 
> Darned good job I'm a strong person.


 
For those of you here that do not speak UK English *"redundant"* means she lost here job...Don't be impressed, I had to ask her what it mean..Welcome back Shads....


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jul 19, 2007)

Sorry to hear about you mother.

Welcome back!!


----------



## CoryKS (Jul 19, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your mother.  :asian:


----------



## Shaderon (Jul 19, 2007)

Drac said:


> For those of you here that do not speak UK English *"redundant"* means she lost here job...Don't be impressed, I had to ask her what it mean..Welcome back Shads....


 

Thanks for that Drac, a translator is obviously needed here 


Thanks for your well wishes everyone, and I've got a 2nd interview for a new job next week so lets hope things are looking up now hey?


----------



## Drac (Jul 19, 2007)

Shaderon said:


> Thanks for that Drac, a translator is obviously needed here


 
You are more than welcome..




			
				Shaderon said:
			
		

> Thanks for your well wishes everyone, and I've got a 2nd interview for a new job next week so lets hope things are looking up now hey?


 
Keeping up the positive energy flows..


----------



## CoryKS (Jul 19, 2007)

Drac said:


> For those of you here that do not speak UK English *"redundant"* means she lost here job...Don't be impressed, I had to ask her what it mean..Welcome back Shads....


 
Speak English, ya dang furriner!


----------



## Drac (Jul 19, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> Speak English, ya dang furriner!


 
I am speaking English..Been out West and your speech patterns would REALLY confuse someone form the UK...LOL


----------



## Kacey (Jul 19, 2007)

Shaderon, please accept my condolences on the loss of your mother.

As far as the LASIK goes, I had mine done about 7 years ago, and the eye doctor warned me about sparring too... but I've never had any problem.

Good luck with the job hunt - sending positive vibes your direction.


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 19, 2007)

Shads! Mum and job, bad things to lose so close together. ((((hugs))))  I'm so sorry to hear you've been going through this pain.

Glad to hear you're recuperating from the eye surgery, tho.  Hang in there, and if you need to chat, PM me anytime!


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 19, 2007)

My condolences on your mother's death.  And on your job situation.


----------



## bluemtn (Jul 19, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about your mom and job, Shads...  I'm glad you were able to get back on here.  Sending all my best wishes your way!!


----------



## arnisador (Jul 19, 2007)

Welcome back!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 19, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> Shads! Mum and job, bad things to lose so close together. ((((hugs)))) I'm so sorry to hear you've been going through this pain.
> 
> Glad to hear you're recuperating from the eye surgery, tho.  Hang in there, and if you need to chat, PM me anytime!



I want to repeat what the great and mighty SheSulsa has stated.  

Welcome Back


----------



## kidswarrior (Jul 20, 2007)

Shads, so sorry for your loss. And surgery on top of that! And then the redundancy thing.... I'm a little overwhelmed....don't know what to say. Have thought about you often while you've been away, and am sending lots of positive energy your way.


----------



## exile (Jul 20, 2007)

Shadsowe you a PM; will get it out probably tomorrow. Crazy 'round here...


----------



## Yeti (Jul 24, 2007)

:asian:

Sorry to hear about your mom. 
Funny thing about being dealt a poor hand...you're only a card or two away from something very special. Keep your chin up. Speaking for a lot of people here you're in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Shaderon (Jul 30, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> Speak English, ya dang furriner!


 
Oi!!!  i AM the English person here!  Who you calling a furriner?  :uhyeah: lol


----------



## Drac (Jul 30, 2007)

Shaderon said:


> Oi!!! i AM the English person here! Who you calling a furriner? :uhyeah: lol


 

I believe he was addressing me....


----------



## Shaderon (Jul 30, 2007)

Yea well.... I'll carry half of that   It was me that spoke correct English... 

Thanks for all your support guys, it means a heck of a lot.  I'm sorry I've not been too talkative recently but you can understand huh?  
Anyway life is taking a turn for the better now, I think I'm getting an apology from fate or luck or whoever threw the dice last time.

I've landed the PERFECT job, more money, fantastic prospects, great people, and it's a managerial job in an area that I excel in, Customer Services, so I will be very busy at work and will only be able to write on here in my personal time in the future.  Well once I've started anyway, I've got another month off and part of that is holiday in Crete.    I've met (again) my cousin's daughter and I get on really well with her, especially since we share an interest, horses.  She owns some eventers and wants me to go riding with her whenever I want!  So that's my two passions (horses and MAs) fed and the perfect job too.   So all that is left now is to have a fantastic holiday, get fitter and the rain to stop... which incidently it looks like it IS doing!

I knew it would all get better if I waited patiently.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 30, 2007)

Glad to hear the good news, 'Shel.  It is uplifting to know that the world can throw good things at us as well as bad.


----------



## Drac (Jul 30, 2007)

Congrats on the job, you deserve it..Enjoy your holiday...


----------



## morph4me (Jul 30, 2007)

Yin and Yang. It takes the bad to help you appreciate the good. Congratulations on your new job. Enjoy your holiday. Glad to see you back and in good spirits. :asian:


----------



## Kacey (Jul 30, 2007)

Congratulations, Shaderon - it sounds like things are going great!


----------



## kidswarrior (Jul 30, 2007)

Congratulations all around on all the good new things!! Couldn't happen to a nicer person.


----------



## bluemtn (Jul 30, 2007)

Shaderon said:


> Anyway life is taking a turn for the better now, I think I'm getting an apology from fate or luck or whoever threw the dice last time.
> 
> I've landed the PERFECT job, more money, fantastic prospects, great people, and it's a managerial job in an area that I excel in, Customer Services, so I will be very busy at work and will only be able to write on here in my personal time in the future. Well once I've started anyway, I've got another month off and part of that is holiday in Crete. I've met (again) my cousin's daughter and I get on really well with her, especially since we share an interest, horses. She owns some eventers and wants me to go riding with her whenever I want! So that's my two passions (horses and MAs) fed and the perfect job too. So all that is left now is to have a fantastic holiday, get fitter and the rain to stop... which incidently it looks like it IS doing!
> 
> I knew it would all get better if I waited patiently.


 
artyon: :highfive:  Shads!!!!  I'm so glad things have turned completely around for you!  I hope you thoroughly enjoy your vacation (holiday as you furriners put it  )!


----------

